# 2nd rod i have built!!!!



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks man


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Love the green wrap,awesome color.


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks it use alot of tread


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks good! 

How do you like the plate style reel seat?


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

everyone told me that it would not work and i proved them wrong i love it i wraped it on with d tread and double wraped it she is tight on the rod and does not move and it feels great in my hands i love it


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

that thing looks sweet!


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice build! Im a big fan of plate seats with the slim to no grip build. I tell pier folk they have to fish it to appreciate it. 
The slim feel of the plate seat on a small to medium diameter blank alows more grip freedom and less fatique IMO. Chunky tacktile grips are not a necessity and feel less secure to me while manuvering rod around other anglers and obstacles. 
Think about it... If your gripping hand can completly wrap around a given diameter, then theres less chance of a slipage accident to occure.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been wanting to build one. What guides and blank did you go with?


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

i think they r pack bay and the rod is a rainshoadow 1027 i love the plate seat


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was looking at the pac bay guides. I think I'm going with a gator blank though. I may try the plate seats. Is that a cheaper way to go?


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

it is cheaper but i will tell u that rainshoadow is amazing


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Plate reelseats run about twice as much as a standard fuji reelseat.


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

But I did not have to pay for grips


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Grips are very cheap compared to the price of a reelseat.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought the purpose of plate was so you could move them up and down the rod for different fishing situations. Using them in that manner seems more trouble then they are worth IMO but I do not surf fish very often.

Joe


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

My experience with reel seats has been mixed. I've got a high-end Fuji on a 12' Carolina Cast Pro that works really well in the surf. It's the seat with the rubber pad underneath that compresses and makes a really nice seal without an underwrap. The adjustment scale seems to be a little finer on these also. That's been a problem for me with the cheaper models. I use conventional reels in the surf, and the plate allows me to make super quick reel changes when I blow one up. Sure I could unscrew a conventional seat, but why when I can just pop one reel off and snap another one on. 

I've also used plates to test position preference. I tape them on with aluminum tape covered by black electrical. That way I can move it around until I find the sweet spot. Hasn't failed yet.


----------

